# معا لصنع سلاح مضاد للطائرات



## aymnengineer (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ارجوكم ممن عنده اي معلومات تفصيلية مع المخططات لعمل سلاح فعال مضاد للطائرات وضعها في هذا الملتقى بهدف الاستفادة منه في ضرب اليهود والصفويين ومن والاهم اعدائنا واعداء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في فلسطين والعراق وسوريا وكل مكان يتعرض فيه المسلمون وخاصة من اهل السنة الى الاضطهاد​عسى ان يجعل الله هذا صدقة جارية لكل تعليق يخدم هذا الموضوع​وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## asc.egy (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا


----------

